# Fantasy Grounds for Module 5



## Bercilak (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm...

Under Resources, the file for Fantasy Grounds--Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds seems to be wrong. The file name says fg2_wotbs4e_5.zip, but on trying to unzip I can see that the file is called Tears_of_the_Burning_Sky.mod.

Tried unzipping and got a password error, so I tried the password for Module 6, and it opened, and is--indeed--Module 6, not Module 5.

--Berc


----------



## Bercilak (Feb 18, 2011)

Bumping this since it's still an issue.


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, this thread slipped by me. I'll PM Morrus, but in the meantime I think he won't mind if you download the module directly from me (it's still password protected):

EDIT: The link on the WotBS resources page has been fixed. Thanks Morrus!

The question is: What is the name of the encounter on page 66? (all lowercase)


----------



## Bercilak (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks EugeneZ. You're awesome, as always.
-Berc


----------

